# How much does a fursuit weigh?



## Conceptualize (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm 5'10/215 pounds (Stocky/Muscle build). 
I'm building my first fursuit! I'm making it as an extension of myself and in a way I feel comfortable, however that has resorted to me using a good bit of materials that I feel that I can work well with, Right now my suit weighs in around 93 pounds/42 kg. Have I gone a little overboard?
Also: First forum post! Yay for me.


----------



## HallowQueen (Jul 29, 2017)

oh DANG 
i have never had a suit exceed 40 lbs. and most of that weight was XL horns and claws etc.
that sounds like it is going to be super hard to wear, sugar
congrats of first post, sweetie!


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 29, 2017)

what!? that can't be possible

that doesn't sound right cause i'm trying to picture what you're actually wearing i'm infantry myself and in full gear minus pack you're looking at about 45kg so your suit can't weigh that much unless its super elaborate ive put on a friends fursuit before it felt like 3-4kg max

any way yes my main concern is you have too much because even if its distributed evenly around the body you don't want to be wearing it for too long unless you're specifically trained in carrying that kind of weight around at almost 45 kg it it becomes a health and safety issue you can throw your back out by just bending over incorrectly


----------



## Conceptualize (Jul 29, 2017)

Alot of wood, alluminum, and ballistic plates in the suit.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 29, 2017)

Conceptualize said:


> Alot of wood, alluminum, and ballistic plates in the suit.



send pics why have you got ballistic plates any way


----------



## Conceptualize (Jul 29, 2017)

I'll send pics when it's good and ready, and why not.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 29, 2017)

Conceptualize said:


> I'll send pics when it's good and ready, and why not.



why do you need Ballistic plates on a fursuit i'm asking you a genuine question you tell me


----------



## Conceptualize (Jul 29, 2017)

Yes, and I asked you a legit question, why not.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 29, 2017)

Conceptualize said:


> Yes, and I asked you a legit question, why not.



you're being annoying.. 

why do you need ballistic plates 

Are you going postal in it?
have you got some kind of plate carrier on it? 
are you mistaking ballistic plates for something else? 

are they the soft inserts or are they actual $500 bullet resistant ballistic plates


----------



## Conceptualize (Jul 29, 2017)

Why wouldnt you need plates. 
made inserts on the inside for the 9 pieces, and they stop 5.56 NATO.
So... Yeah pretty sure I know what ballistic plates are.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 29, 2017)

@biscuitfister just read the thread... i cant...


----------



## Conceptualize (Jul 29, 2017)

-cough-
"Inserts" being spaces made to fit armor.
COULD have opted for Kevlar but you can still be beat by knife, so that defeats the purpose.
Besides, not using my equipment to make any new armor plates, im currently overstocked.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 29, 2017)

that just raises more questions and raises red flags


----------



## Conceptualize (Jul 29, 2017)

Why, whats wrong with letting me do my own thing?


----------



## biscuitfister (Jul 30, 2017)

You plan on goin to war in a fur suit or something xD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 30, 2017)

Yeah I've gotta agree with everyone else. Why would you want ballistic plates, out of all things, in a fursuit in the first place?

Unless you intend to go to war in it (and if you do please film it, that would really be something else), or it serves some other purpose (aesthetics?) then I really don't see the point. It's almost like you plan on getting attacked, or do something to provoke malicious behaviour.


----------



## Conceptualize (Jul 30, 2017)

I dont plan on it, and Im a very introverted type of person and like the community so Im not gonna pick fights or wanna piss people off, that being said. We do have this real world issue of people deciding to gun down groups of people.
While the going to war in a fursuit would be funny (picture the news stories on TV "Furry fights off invading army"), its for the exact thing armor is made to do, keep me alive.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 30, 2017)

Conceptualize said:


> I dont plan on it, and Im a very introverted type of person and like the community so Im not gonna pick fights or wanna piss people off, that being said. We do have this real world issue of people deciding to gun down groups of people.
> While the going to war in a fursuit would be funny (picture the news stories on TV "Furry fights off invading army"), its for the exact thing armor is made to do, keep me alive.


That just raises more questions. If you're so concerned about a maniac randomly gunning you down over a fursuit, then why go through the trouble of commissioning/making one in the first place?

That said, no one is likely to attack you while wearing a fursuit in con-space or at home. If you're that paranoid about it you may as well wear ballistics armor everywhere you go in _and _out of suit, since everyone and their dog these days is out to get you.


----------



## Tomin (Jul 30, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> You plan on goin to war in a fur suit or something xD


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 30, 2017)

Righto gents that's enough hazing


op obviously has some issues going on but he is new don't want him run off we're here to help him out if he needs some one to talk to


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 30, 2017)

:| Cons are actually quite safe, there's no need to make an armor plated fursuit to protect yourself in the same way as going to the park

I mean jeez, I've never heard of someone reacting to furry stereotypes like that

Are you sure there's no other reason? Like the suit isn't a scaly, or its a character that does wear armor? Something? Because for a suit to weigh that much it's bound to overheat or only be a short term wear. You're more likely to die of heat stroke than get shot.


----------



## Conceptualize (Jul 30, 2017)

Tomin said:


> View attachment 20488


This is amazing.


----------



## Conceptualize (Jul 30, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> That just raises more questions. If you're so concerned about a maniac randomly gunning you down over a fursuit, then why go through the trouble of commissioning/making one in the first place?
> 
> That said, no one is likely to attack you while wearing a fursuit in con-space or at home. If you're that paranoid about it you may as well wear ballistics armor everywhere you go in _and _out of suit, since everyone and their dog these days is out to get you.



I do wear the plates outside on the occasion that Im out and about at a parade or something, usually means I have a stand where I'm selling armor. Well the pride parade last year came around in Pittsburgh, I got set up and decided to watch the parade, saw all the people (Including the furries, which is where I got introduced to the fandom) afterwards I went back to my stand and plays salesman.
Now the idea for an Armored Furry came around from 2 things, 1. One of the suiters bought 2 of my plates and made me think about that, and some fine fellow at Airsoft who decided to wear a full suit (how the hell do you even see anything) but probably nicest person there hands down. So I decided I want to have some fun with this, but im doing it my way, and my way is wood working, binding metal togething, and making armor.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 30, 2017)

Conceptualize said:


> I do wear the plates outside on the occasion that Im out and about at a parade or something, usually means I have a stand where I'm selling armor. Well the pride parade last year came around in Pittsburgh, I got set up and decided to watch the parade, saw all the people (Including the furries, which is where I got introduced to the fandom) afterwards I went back to my stand and plays salesman.
> Now the idea for an Armored Furry came around from 2 things, 1. One of the suiters bought 2 of my plates and made me think about that, and some fine fellow at Airsoft who decided to wear a full suit (how the hell do you even see anything) but probably nicest person there hands down. So I decided I want to have some fun with this, but im doing it my way, and my way is wood working, binding metal togething, and making armor.



dude you're going to get people killed so you're making these plates yourself and them selling them? and saying they're bullet proof? cause there is no such thing as bullet proof just bullet resistant that's why you have armour plates 1 through to 5 that's what it means its bullet resistance rating

airsofters usually wear training plates because they have an obsession with "real steel" meaning actual gear soldiers wear like a $500 SORD plate carrier opposed to a $100 replica one


----------



## Conceptualize (Jul 30, 2017)

Buddy, never said they're bullet proof, they're resistant up to 5.56. If I made bullet proof then I'd probably be hired by the government. (Thatd be a sick contract though)
In either way, they stop what I say they stop, they arent the prettiest thing, they aint the shinniest, they are a local made product that pays business taxes and follows the laws fully. No false advertisements.
And get people killed!? Im not sending them into war or daring them to shoot eachother for fun. You're being more over the top about this than me.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 30, 2017)

Most entertaining thread in a while. It has mystery, action, suspense, drama, comedy. Keep going!


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 30, 2017)

Conceptualize said:


> Buddy, never said they're bullet proof, they're resistant up to 5.56. If I made bullet proof then I'd probably be hired by the government. (Thatd be a sick contract though)
> In either way, they stop what I say they stop, they arent the prettiest thing, they aint the shinniest, they are a local made product that pays business taxes and follows the laws fully. No false advertisements.
> And get people killed!? Im not sending them into war or daring them to shoot eachother for fun. You're being more over the top about this than me.



no you say they will stop 5.56 no they wont you've tested them with 223

5.56 and 223 are not the same thing... 

5.56 has more punching power penetration and has a slightly heavier grain particularly the Australian F1A1 ball which can blow up US M4s


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jul 30, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> no you say they will stop 5.56 no they wont you've tested them with 223
> 
> 5.56 and 223 are not the same thing...
> 
> 5.56 has more punching power penetration and has a slightly heavier grain particularly the Australian F1A1 ball which can blow up US M4s



Actually, unless I missed it, the user didn't say they'd tested the armor plates with anything at all.  They didn't say they'd actually shot them with anything.

That being said, aside from some local provisions, selling stuff like that is legal.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 30, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Actually, unless I missed it, the user didn't say they'd tested the armor plates with anything at all.  They didn't say they'd actually shot them with anything.
> 
> That being said, aside from some local provisions, selling stuff like that is legal.



yeah he said he's tested them up to 5.56

any way i wasn't sure if that was legal in the US any way it certainly isn't legal here i mean you can't go round selling your own home made body armour there's so many regulations ans safety testing involved Dragon skin took millions and that was just for the permits and stuff not even the R&D


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jul 30, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> yeah he said he's tested them up to 5.56
> 
> any way i wasn't sure if that was legal in the US any way it certainly isn't legal here i mean you can't go round selling your own home made body armour there's so many regulations ans safety testing involved Dragon skin took millions and that was just for the permits and stuff not even the R&D



I reread all his posts, and I don't see any mention of testing, be it 5.56 or .223.  Just what plates he uses and what they're rated for.  So please do not continue to bring that subject up.

And his profile page says that he's in Pittsburgh, where as far as I know it's legal for civilians to own the stuff, so please don't continue to bring up that point.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 30, 2017)

Conceptualize said:


> In either way, they stop what I say they stop,



Sorry lol.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 30, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> I reread all his posts, and I don't see any mention of testing, be it 5.56 or .223.  Just what plates he uses and what they're rated for.  So please do not continue to bring that subject up.
> 
> And his profile page says that he's in Pittsburgh, where as far as I know it's legal for civilians to own the stuff, so please don't continue to bring up that point.





Conceptualize said:


> Buddy, never said they're bullet proof, they're resistant up to 5.56.





Conceptualize said:


> So I decided I want to have some fun with this, but im doing it my way, and my way is wood working, binding metal togething, and making armor.



mate he literally said he makes them from wood and metal and that they're rated up to "5.56" implying he's tested them


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jul 30, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> mate he literally said he makes them from wood and metal and that they're rated up to "5.56" implying he's tested them



No, he said he uses ballistic plates, 9 of them.

Now please drop the subject, or I will remove you from the thread.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 30, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> No, he said he uses ballistic plates, 9 of them.
> 
> Now please drop the subject, or I will remove you from the thread.



what ever i'm not arguing with you cause he's just going to say he makes them and sells them any way its not about owning ballistic plates so i'll shut up until then


----------



## Conceptualize (Jul 30, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> No, he said he uses ballistic plates, 9 of them.
> 
> Now please drop the subject, or I will remove you from the thread.



Sorry about all this, didn't think this would spiral out of control like it has.

As for the armor if you REALLY need to know, they're constructed of a pressed fiberglass laminate with a 3mm curved steel plate near the inside end of the plate, helps with strength and keeps it from denting as bad.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jul 30, 2017)

Conceptualize said:


> Sorry about all this, didn't think this would spiral out of control like it has.
> 
> As for the armor if you REALLY need to know, they're constructed of a pressed fiberglass laminate with a 3mm curved steel plate near the inside end of the plate, helps with strength and keeps it from denting as bad.



This changes things a lot, since before it seemed you were using professionally made ballistic plates,  along with wood, plastic, and metal components for the rest of the suit.

I cannot leave open a thread where it seems you are marketing something like a homemade ar.or meant to stop high velocity bullets.

Closing this thread, due to it being far too gray in the truthfulness of its content.


----------

